# Is corn really bad for dogs?



## EmberLuvu (Oct 24, 2011)

Mine aren't allergic to corn... as long as they aren't allergic to it, is it truly that bad?

I hear it contributes to Bones & Joints, Dental, Skin and Coat, Immune System, Vision, Digestive System, Muscles, Energy, and is a good source of linolic (forgive me if I spelled that wrong) acid and protein.

Yet so many others say it's terrible fillers and such with no value whatsoever.

I'm confused - are they trying to snow me with the 'there is nothing wrong with corn' stuff or are they telling the truth?


----------



## Onyx (Nov 28, 2011)

I wouldn't say BAD per se, but it is pretty useless. Especially since it's incredibly hard to digest. You can see that in our own.. waste 
Since they don't really digest much of it, the nutrients aren't quite useful. Dog foods have other ingredients that provide what you stated above. So I don't see the point in using it. It's just something cheap for dog food companies to use. Plus it just isn't a natural food item for dogs to eat.


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

Early dogs would have scavenged any leftover food from human settlements, this ability to adapt is partly how they became a separate species from wolves. Dogs can, and do, survive on all manner of foods. Their bodies and digestive systems are still designed to eat other animals though!


----------



## chaiteahuahua (Jul 2, 2012)

Corn sucks. It's usually a GMO, which is icky, and the reason dog food companies use it is because it's cheap.


----------



## 20887 (Mar 16, 2011)

It isn't exactly "bad" for dogs, but it is pretty much a useless filler. Their bodies don't utilize it, so feeding it is pointless. Any food with corn probably contains other bad ingredients as well.


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

Corn is usually just a filler in dog food. It does not contribute much, basically a waste of space. And it incredibly difficult for dogs to digest. Also, a lot of corn for human consumption is genetically modified. If corn for humans is GM, I can only imagine the kind of crap corn they put in dog food. No thanks.


----------

